# IGP not working



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have Gigabyte 78LMTUSB3 mobo and HD6770 video card.

Till now I was using the video card and thought of using the integrated graphics port for testing.
The integrated video is ATI HD3000 graphics.

when I connected the monitor in HDMI port of mobo, all I got is no display message.

Is the IGP disabled in BIOS ? how do i make it to work ?


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2017)

In BIOS, check for the Video Configuration (or whatever equivalent to) , and select PCI-Express Graphics as the Primary Display Adapter.
It should work.


----------



## nac (Jul 27, 2017)

Are you trying without removing GPU from its slot? If yes, remove and try.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2017)

Ya, the GPU was not removed.
I will try that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2017)

Flash said:


> In BIOS, check for the Video Configuration (or whatever equivalent to) , and select PCI-Express Graphics as the Primary Display Adapter.
> It should work.


Couldn't find any settings in BIOS


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2017)

Something like these.

*support.hp.com/doc-images/188/c00371498.jpg 

*www.motherboards.org/images/reviews/motherboards/1928_p5_8.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 30, 2017)

nac said:


> Are you trying without removing GPU from its slot? If yes, remove and try.


OK. so tried today and still the same no display message.
All the CPU/Cabinet/PSU fans are working but no display


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 31, 2017)

Just remove the GPU, and reset the CMOS by taking out the CMOS Cell and removing static discharge. 
By default the Display will route itself to IGP, given that you don't have any other GP attached. 
Btw, if you have Vga port and cable - try VGA connection then, instead of HDMI. 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2017)

Hrishi said:


> Just remove the GPU, and reset the CMOS by taking out the CMOS Cell and removing static discharge.
> By default the Display will route itself to IGP, given that you don't have any other GP attached.
> Btw, if you have Vga port and cable - try VGA connection then, instead of HDMI.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Tried that...not working


----------



## Flash (Aug 1, 2017)

Is it working when you connect via VGA port?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2017)

Flash said:


> Is it working when you connect via VGA port?


I don't have VGA cables as I have to find it, don't remember where I have kept it

But the HDMI cable is working fine, coz I have connected my Shield to Monitor via HDMI

My HD6770 is not working, thats why I wanted to use IGP 

Now I think i have to buy a new graphics card.


----------



## patkim (Aug 1, 2017)

Are you getting a Single Beep when you start the PC? To make sure that there's no other underlying issue, boot the PC without RAM and any peripherals like HDD/SSD/DVD Drives. It should shout indicating no RAM.

Then reinsert RAM and start the PC and check what happens this time. Sometimes poorly seated RAM or any loose contacts results into PC just booting blank and it just sits there without doing anything.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 1, 2017)

Difficult to believe but almost none of the budget mobos since last 4-5 years comes with onboard speaker so no beep codes.I had to buy a cheap connector type speaker from ebay for my H61 mobo back in 2014 to troubleshoot an issue.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2017)

Yes, Beep Codes are not present in mobos now.

OK..so yesterday I tried again.

*Iteration 1:* Removed Video Card, Removed x2 (Corsair XMS3) 4GB RAMs and Booted on only x1 (Corsair Vengeance) 4GB RAM.
*Status 1: *System Booted and Display was present.

*Iteration 2:* Removed Video Card, Removed x1 (Corsair Vengeance) 4GB RAM and Booted on x1 XMS3 RAM module A
*Status 2: *Same as above

*Iteration 3:* Removed Video Card, Removed x1 (Corsair Vengeance) 4GB RAM and Booted on x1 XMS3 RAM module B
*Status 2: *Same as above

*Conclusion: *RAMs are not faulty

*Iteration 4:* Inserted Video Card, Booted with all x3 RAMs
*Status 2: *Failure!!!

*Conclusion: VIdeo Card Kaput  !!!*

*Note: *As I was using HD6770 with ATI Catalyst drivers and now IGP has HD3000 so display drivers of ATI were not working, so by default Microsoft Display driver was shown in video card details.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2017)

Beep codes are present,it is just that there is no onboard speaker to present them.As far as I know all mobos come with a speaker header exactly for this reason to connect speaker purchased separately so one can hear beep codes.I suggest you to get one for troubleshooting any future issues.
Motherboard Mainboard Computer PC BIOS Beep Code Internal Speaker Buzzer | eBay


----------



## patkim (Aug 2, 2017)

Yes there are no onboard speakers but while replying I assumed that your cabinet would have a speaker connected to F_PANEL header on your mobo that has header provision for a speaker. This comes in handy for any preliminary troubleshooting. You system seems to be booting fine with one RAM and onboard GPU.

Have you tried what happens when you boot with all 3 RAMs but no Graphics card? With swapping RAMs but no ext GPU Card it seems to boot fine with onboard display as you mentioned.

You should also try with that single RAM combination with onboard that worked but this time GPU card connected as well and route the display to PCI-e in BIOS.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2017)

Intel core i older generation mobos will disable IGP as soon as graphics card is installed in pci-e slot even if it is not being used/disabled in bios/power connector not connected.Only way to get IGP was to remove graphics card from pci-e slot.I am assuming same should be true for AMD older mobos too.


----------



## patkim (Aug 2, 2017)

^ Yes it should be true. It was even true for my AMD Socket 754 mobo. The moment BIOS detects ext graphics card it initializes same regardless of what's the initial display is set in BIOS.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2017)

patkim said:


> You should also try with that single RAM combination with onboard that worked but this time GPU card connected as well and route the display to PCI-e in BIOS.


That won't boot either as Card is dead.
But still I can give it a shot.


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> That won't boot either as Card is dead.
> But still I can give it a shot.


If the GPU is dead, were you getting any artifacts while you were using the PC with GPU?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2017)

Flash said:


> If the GPU is dead, were you getting any artifacts while you were using the PC with GPU?


Means ?


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Means ?


Were you getting screens like this, earlier with GPU?
Diagnose video card problems by comparing with example corrupted screens


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2017)

^^Yes, Once I got in while booting and then No display till date


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Yes, Once I got in while booting and then No display till date


Now you can safely say, your GPU is dead. But do try your GPU in some other PC, for final confirmation.


----------

